
Minimum Wage Increases, Wages, and Low-Wage Employment: Evidence from Seattle [pdf] - luu
https://evans.uw.edu/sites/default/files/NBER%20Working%20Paper.pdf
======
anarazel
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637873)

------
antisthenes
Is this the paper originally referenced in yesterday's article?

